# Knochenmontage



## posengucker (11. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Fischersleut,

bei den Welsfischern am Po ist oft von der Knochenmontage zu hören.

Habt Ihr eine Ahnung wie was wann?????

lg
Pogu


----------



## Knobbes (13. Dezember 2003)

Keine Ahnung, würd mich aber au interessieren.


----------



## Forellenudo (14. Dezember 2003)

Hi Pogu
Soweit ich weiß ist das eine Oberflächenmontage beim Wallerangeln,eine Mischung aus Knochenmontage und Luftballon.
Der Luftballon hat die aufgabe, die Wellen an der oberflächen besser auf die Montage und auf den Köder zu übertragen,so das immer eine gewisse bewegung vorhanden ist und für die Welse einfacher zu finden ist.

Mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht;+ 

Gruß Udo#h


----------



## Klausi (14. Dezember 2003)

Die Knochenmontage kann euch Berko sicherlich besser erklären. Die Knochenmontage ist ein stabiles Plastrohr oder ähnliches und an den Enden werde Auftriebskörper (Styropor) angebracht. Es wird in Spanien und im Italien hauptsächlich für lebenden Köder Fisch genommen. Es wird dafür genommen, dass man den Köder kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche anbieten kann. Sehr gute Montage, wird sehr von den Walleranglern geschätzt. Es gibt dabei auch kein verheddern der Schnüre mehr. Ich denke für den Hechtangler ist es auch eine feine Sache.


----------



## berko (15. Dezember 2003)

Genau Klausi:m !
(guck an, auch Hecht-und Dorschangler können sich auskennen)
Schau doch mal hier rein!
Petri Berko


----------



## Forellenudo (15. Dezember 2003)

Da lag ich ja gar nicht mal so falsch als Forellen,Hecht und Zanderfischer:m 

Gruß Udo#h


----------



## posengucker (16. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

danke für die Erklärungen. Nun kann ich mir endlich was drunter vorstellen.

lg
Pogu


----------



## posengucker (9. August 2004)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

Hallo Leute,

am Wochenende wurde mir anschaulich die Ausbringung der Knochenmontage mit 2 Ruten erklärt:

Man nehme eine Welsrute und eine "normale" Rute. Man hänge am Karabiner der Welsrute, der nach einem schwerem Grundblei montiert ist, die Schnur der normalen Angel ein. Dann öffnet man den Bügel der normalen Angel, wirft mit der Welsangel aus, öffnet den Bügel der Welsangel und zieht mit der normalen Angel den Karabiner wieder zum Ufer. Dann hängt man die Knochenmontage ein. 

Jetzt zu meiner Frage:

wie genau ist die Knochenmontage ab dem Karabiner der Welsangel aufgebaut. 

Die Knochenmontage besteht ja aus 2 Styroporkugeln und einem Plastikröhrchen. Die Schnur (oder schon das Vorfach ?) wird durch da Plastikröhrchen geführt und dann ???

Wo wird das Vorfach eingehängt?

Wie bestimme ich die Tiefe, in der der Köder angeboten wird?

Bitte klärt mich auf.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (9. August 2004)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

servus pogu!!!
na auch schon in vorfreude auf unser welswochenende!
bin schon  gespannt auf die antworten,von der montage hab ich ebenso keinen tau...wäre aber eventuell für uns ganz nützlich...ich sag nur 5 meter rinne
lg rob


----------



## posengucker (9. August 2004)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

Hi Rob,

nur noch 4 x schlafen, dann gehts wieder los  #v .

Wenn du willst, können wir ja eine Knochenmontage und eine U-Posen Montage in der 5-Meter-Rinne auslegen. Mit dem Boot ist es sicher einfacher als mit dem 2-Angel-Trick.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (9. August 2004)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

jau so werden wir das machen:m
p.s. hab neu bespuhlt!


----------



## Birger (9. August 2004)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

Hab da mal ne Skizze angehängt (wenn´s dann funktioniert).


----------



## posengucker (9. August 2004)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

Hallo Briger,

super Grafik!

Danke.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Kai D90 (9. August 2004)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

Die knochenmontage stammt ursprünglich aus Ungarn. Als "knochen" wurde früher ein Bambusrohr verwendet. 
ich habe mir vor zwei Wochen selbst Knochen gebastelt:

benötigt werden zwei Styroporkugeln aus nem Bastelladenmit 8 bis 10 cm Durchmesser, 50 cent pro stück 
-Ein dünnes aber stabiles Rohr, Länge beliebig wählbar. Optimal zw 1m und 1,5m. Ich habe ein Plastikrohr aus dem Baumarkt genommen. Richtig gut sind auch alte Rutenspitzen, da die noch dünner bei höherer Stabilität sind. 
-ein paar Schrauben
-Sprengringe, 
-Wirbel
-wallervorfach
alles natürlich heavy duty ;-)

Zunächst Bohrt man die Kugeln mittig durch, so dass sie auf das Rohr passen.
Dort kann man sie mit Styroporkleber fixieren, oder auch nur festklemmen.
Als nächstes nimmt man das Vorfach (bei mir 175kg) und befestigt nen Wirbel. in den wirbel hängt man nen richtig großen Sprengring ein. Dann befestigt man den zweiten Wirbel am Vorfach in etwa so, dass am anderen Ende des Rohres der Karabiner weiterhin zugänglich ist, das Vorfach aber nicht mit den scharfen Kanten des Rohres in Kontakt treten kann. Hier dann den zweiten Sprengring befestigen damit das das "Vorfach" nicht aus dem Rohr rutschen kann. Das ist dann der "Knochen"
Sicher läßt sich das mit den Sprengringen und Wirbeln auch anders gestalten, ebenso wäre eine Polsterung der Enden auch kein Fehler (Aquariumschlauch) , aber ich hatte es eilig und so funzt das auf jeden Fall. 
Die Schrauben dreht man auf die Unterseite des Knochens, damit liegt er immer so im Wasser dass das Knicklicht das min in die Kugel stecken kann immer nach oben zeigt.

Was ist der Sinn des Knochens?
Fischt man mit lebenden Köfis wo keine Abspannmontage möglich ist kann man damit den Fisch verwurschtlungsfrei stationär Anbieten, denn das eigentliche Vorfach wählt man kürzer als den Knochen( Mit einem Wirbel am Sprengrin befestigt).

Die Montage sieht folgender Maßen aus:

Hauptschnur, Seaboom, Wirbel. Dann den Knochen einhängen, an den Knochen das Vorfach. Hat man ein Boot zur Verfügung hängt man in das Seaboom ein Blei von etwa 200-300g ein und fährt die Montage an seinen Platz. Wenn man das ganze dann auf Spannung bringt hat der Fisch durch den Knochen keine chance a: in die Hauptschnur zu gelangen und b: den Platz zu verlassen und in eventuelles Gebüsch zu verschwinden. Er kann sich lediglich mit dem Knochen um die Achse Hauptschnur bewegen. 

Ein riesen Vorteil des Knochens ist die oben schon beschriebene Methode den Knochen mit ner zweiten Rute auszubringen. Geht einwandfrei, sofern die zweite Rute weit genug von der anderen weg ist, sonst gibts die hammerverwurschtlung. so 7-10m sind ok.

Vorteil hiervon ist, dass man sehr weit entfernt fischen kann und sich sicher sein kann dass der Köfi fit ist und immer noch sicher am Haken hängt.

Ich beschreibe nochmal die Vorgehensweise:

An das Seaboom ein Blei einhängen ca. 250g aufwärts. In den Wirbel an der Hauptschnur die Schnur der anderen Rute einhängen. Rute zwei hält entweder ein Mitangler und stellt sich mit offenem Bügel einige meter neben den Werfer. Rute zweigt in Zielrichtung. 
Dann wird mit der Wallerrute ausgeworfen und mit 250 g ohne Köder sind RICHTIGE Entfernungen möglich, auch mit 0,60er Dyneema ;-)
Nach dem Einschlag öffnet man den Bügel der Wallerrute und zieht mit Rute 2 die Hauptschnur der Wallerrute ein! Das Blei sollte das Seaboom am Platz halten. Am besten geht das wenn die Spitze der Rute zwei weit nach unten gehalten wird und man langsam kurbelt.
Ist der Wirbel der Wallerrute wieder an Land hängt man den Knochen samt Köfi ein und legt ihn aufs Wasser. Mit der Wallerrute wird er dann ganz vorsichtig (um das Blei am Platz zu behalten) an seine Stelle gekurbelt. 

Wenn man alleine ist kann man Rute zwei auch auf nem Rutenhalter platzieren, sollte aber wenn Strömung herrscht schnell sein sonst gibts tüdel.

Ist eine absolut geniale Montage, sieht geil aus wie der Knochen von "Geisterhand" über den See oder Fluß schwimmt und es ist ein beruhigendes Gefühl zu wissen dass der Fisch noch dran hängt.- auch in 80m Entfernung-
Damit lassen sich auch Stellen mit Bootsverkehr befischen sofern man ein Absenkblei einsetzt. 

Den Waller juckt der Knochen nicht, wenn der beißt dann krachts eh. 
Am besten Bremse voll zu und mit zwei Drillingen fischen, Circle Hooks sind bei der Montage auch nicht zu verachten.


So genug für jetzt. 
Viel Spaß beim Basteln


----------



## Kai D90 (9. August 2004)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

Während ich mir die Finger wund schreibe fügt Birger ne Grafik ein ... #6 
Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte.


----------



## Birger (9. August 2004)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

Oooh ich bin so clever, aber trotzdem, ne Gute Erklärung zur Skizze ist auch was wert, danke dafür, Kai. 
(Ich hatte gerade Brot mit Zwiebelmett nebenbei gegessen, deshalb keine Erklärung, aber dann wäre die von Kai ja auch überflüssig gewesen, also alles paletti).
Gruß, Birger


----------



## posengucker (9. August 2004)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

Hallo Kai,

auch Dir ein herzliches Dankeschön.

Macht die Knochenmontage nur Sinn mit lebenden Köfi oder ist diese auch für andere Köder sinnvoll?

lg
Pogu


----------



## Kai D90 (9. August 2004)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

Ich denke sie macht immer dann Sinn wenn man auf größere Entfernung fischen will und sicher gehen mag dass der Köder dran bleibt. 
denke das ist nicht nur für Waller tauglich, in kleinerer (leichterer Ausführung)


----------



## rob (9. August 2004)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

trotzdem super erklärt kai:m und auch danke birger!!
lg rob#h


----------



## rob (12. August 2004)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

so hab mit pogu telefoniert der gerade an der montage bastelt.werden ab morgen nachmittag bis sonntag 2  bojen setzten und mit einer oder zwei ruten knochenmontagen fischen.wünscht uns viel glück,damit wir euch am montag einen feisten wels präsentieren können!
lg rob


----------



## posengucker (12. August 2004)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

Hallo,

habe mir soeben die Styroporkugeln besorgt. Ich mache mal testweise eine Montage, die wir dann noch verfeinern können.

Nach einigen schlaflosen Nächten habe ich mir folgendes überlegt:

Den Durchmesser für das Rohr habe ich gerade so groß gewählt, damit auch noch der Karabiner der Hauptschnur durchpasst. Gestoppt und geschützt wird die Hauptschnur bzw. wenn kürzer gewünscht das Vorfach durch einen Korken, der ein Loch und einen Schlitz zum einfädeln der Schnur hat (oder ich nehm gleich einen Korkschwimmer).

Folgendermaßen hat sich der kleine Pogu daß so vorgestellt:

der Karabiner der Schnur wird durch das Rohr gelassen, in den Korken eingefädelt und mit einen dünnen Stab fixiert. Somit dürfte nichts scheuern und die Tiefe ist auch variabel.

Findet Ihr einen Grund, warum dies nicht funktionieren sollte?

lg
Pogu


----------



## Knobbes (12. August 2004)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

@Birger,
danke für das einstellen der Skizze.
Gruss knobbes


----------



## rob (12. August 2004)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

schlaflosen nächte..find ich nett wie dich das beschäftigt:mich kenn das
das hört sich ja ganz gut an,der wirbel sollte die schnur schützen...im rohr ist sie ja gespannt(?)bzw ist es dort egal.hauptsache die öffnungen sind sicher!
du ich freu mich schon so auf morgen!!!!!!!


----------



## posengucker (12. August 2004)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

Hallo Rob,

der Korken sollte die Schnur schützen und im Rohr müßte die Schnur eigentlich gespannt sein. Da ich versuchen werde, den Korken konisch hinzubekommen, sollte eingentlich durch Druck von beiden Seiten nix passieren.

Freu mich auch schon, vielleicht komm ich schon früher los, dann nehm ich mir ev. auch eine Karte für Freitag.

Bin schon gespannt, wie sich da Wetter auf unsere Freunde auswirken wird.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Birger (12. August 2004)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

Na dann Petri Heil Jungs. Ich werd nächste Woche mal mit dem Belly Boat auf Wels spinnen und am 25. gehts auch schon nach Spanien...


----------



## Basi8811 (12. August 2004)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

So sieht ein gut verarbeiteter Knochen aus.

Gelb weil man diese Farbe Nachts sehr gut erkennen kann.
Hat auch einen leichten Leuchteffekt.


----------



## rob (12. August 2004)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

danke birger!!!dir auch!
wir melden uns dann am montag:m

cooles foto bassi!
hast du die selber gebastelt oder so gekauft?
pogu wie dick ist dein schlauch?


----------



## posengucker (12. August 2004)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

Hallo Rob,


> pogu wie dick ist dein schlauch?



sag ich in der Öffentlichkeit nicht  :q 

Also das Rohr von der Konchenmontage ist ca 1 cm breit.

@Basi8811 Der Knochen schaut super aus.

@Birger Danke, könne wir brauchen. Dir natürlich auch dicke Fische. Bei mir gehts erst am 18. September ins Podelta. Ich hoffe, der Rob ist mit von der Partie.

Anbei noch Bilder vom 1. Prototyp. Keine anzüglichen Bemerkungen wegen der Nippeln  :q 

 lg
pogu


----------



## Basi8811 (12. August 2004)

*AW: Knochenmontage*



> @Basi8811: Der Knochen sieht super aus


Danke.

....und super einfach zu bauen.
Ist kein Hohlkörper, sondern eine Gewindestange.


Für die, die es interessiert wie er gebaut wird, hier die Beschreibung:

Als erstes besorgt man sich eine Gewindestange in der gewünschten Länge, 4 passende Mutter, 4 Unterlegscheiben, 2 Styroporkugel in de gewünschten Größe und Wasserfeste Farbe (Ich verwende Acrylfarbe).

Styroporkugel anmalen und Loch bohren, für dass man die Kugel auf die Gewindestange draufstecken kann.

Man dreht die Mutterauf das Gewinde, Unterlegscheibe schiebt man hinterher,  schiebt die fertig gebohrte und bemalte Styroporkugel auf die Gewindestange, Unterlegscheibe drauf und Mutter hinterherdrehen.

Jetzt hat man die erste Seite fertig.
Außer dass man am Ende des Gewindes noch ein Loch bohren muss, wo später ein Sprengring rein soll, damit man die Hauptschnur/Vorfach befetigen kann.

Genauso macht man es mit der anderen Seite.

Denkt daran, dass man zuerst die Kugel, Unterlegscheiben und Muttern richtig befestigt, sonst geht es eventuell später nicht mehr, weil ein Teile des Gewindes beim bohren um etwas verschoben werden könnte und man kann dann nicht mehr die Muttern drehen.

Tipp: Wenn ihr ein kleines Loch in die Kugeln bohrt, könnt ihr von der Seite durch einen dünnen Stab durch die Kugel machen, der dann durch das Loch geht.
Dort könnt ihr ein kleines Stück Schnur fest machen und ein Blei dranhängen.
Dann bohrt ihr von genau der anderen Seite ein Loch in Knicklichtbreite, aber nicht so tief.
5mm ungefähr und da könnt ihr ein knicklicht reinstecken.

Vorteile: Die Bleie geben dem Knochen mehr Stabilität und halten das Knicklicht in gerader Form nach oben, da der Knochen sich nicht dreht.


----------



## Knobbes (13. August 2004)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

@Basi8811,
wie lang ist deine Gewindestange, sinkt die nicht im wasser?
@All,
wie lang soll der Knochen der Montage ungefähr sein?
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Basi8811 (13. August 2004)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

Habe die in verschiedensten Längen.
Bei der Knochenmontage sollte das Vorfach höchstens 1m lang sein und dazu der Knochen ca. 5cm länger sein.

Beispiele: 50cm Vorfach = 55cm langer Knochen
              60cm Vorfach = 65cm langer Knochen

Soll ja das verheddern des Köderfisches in der Hauptschnur verhindern.

Ne, sinken tut der net weil der ja den Auftrieb hat.
Ich denke sogar, dass die etwas schwerer sein sollten, weil wenn man in Ländern fischt wo der lebendige Köder NOCH erlaubt ist und man verwendet starke Köderfische, schaffen die es schon den Knochen gegen die Strömung zu ziehen und sich eventuell in der Hauptschnur zu verheddern.

Deshalb wäre es auch besser die Bleie an den Kugeln zu befestigen.


----------



## Knobbes (13. August 2004)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

@Basi8811,
was für eine Durchmesser haben deine Gewindestangen?
Wir gross sind dann dein 2 Aufriebskugeln?
Gruss knobbes


----------



## löti (13. August 2004)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

hallo leute!

nach dem ich gestern das erste mal mit bojenmontage auf wels gefischt habe - und dabei gleich 5 bisse (die ich leider nicht verwerten konnte) hatte, bin ich auch heiss auf das thema!

ich mach mir nur etwas gedanken wie ich bei der knochenmontage den anhieb richtig durchbringen soll - da hebt es mir doch das 250gr. blei und das war's dann. oder bin ich dabei auf dem holzweg?

@rob: danke das du mir gestern mit ein paar tip's ausgeholfen hast!


----------



## rob (13. August 2004)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

so leute bei uns geht es jetzt los!!!
schönes wochenende und bis sonntag abend....unser carpgps sagt es wäre ein guter tag
gerne löti!!!schade das es nicht geklappt hat..ist aber normal,wird scho!
das mit dem anschlag ist berechtigt!ich mein wenn er voll abzieht müsste es passen da der weg ein direkter,halt mit einem knick,ist.
das werden wir heute testen..mal sehen#h
wenn es kracht melden wir uns via sms


----------



## löti (13. August 2004)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

super rob - ein dickes petri noch!!


----------



## leipziger21 (13. August 2004)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

hey löti 

verwende doch einen Cirkel Hook.
diese hacken sind meiner meinung geeignet zum fischen mit dem köderfisch an der boje, selbsthackefekt. 







Beim Anschlagen würde ich dir empfehlen, wenn der waller im vollen Run ist, ansonsten kann sein dass  der Waller nur mit dem Köfi spielt und du verschlägst

bye


----------



## rob (11. März 2005)

*AW: Knochenmontage*



			
				leipziger21 schrieb:
			
		

> hey löti
> 
> verwende doch einen Cirkel Hook.
> diese hacken sind meiner meinung geeignet zum fischen mit dem köderfisch an der boje, selbsthackefekt.



hey leipziger!
weil ich es gerade lese...ich würde dir abraten einen circlehook zum bojenfischen zu verwenden.beim bruch der reissleine kommt so viel zug und druck auf den haken das du ihn damit wieder rausreisst.
man darf ja bei kreishaken nicht anschlagen sondern nur anheben.
kreishaken verwenden wir heuer zum driftfischen und zum fischen mit pose vom verankertem boot aus.
die bojenmontage selber funktioniert wenn die reissleine dick genug ist und alles stark durch gespannt als selbsthakmontage.ist optimal wenn du so wie wir weit rausfischt,sonst bekommst du den anschlag auf die entfernung nie durch...aber anschlagen musst du da bei normalen haken nach dem riss der leine trotzdem noch einmal.
lg rob


----------



## the doctor (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

Noch ne Frage dazu 

Ist es  eigentlich besser, wenn der Knochen frei auf der Hauptschnur liegt, und somit der Wels keinen grossen Wiederstand spürt, oder ist es egal, wenn der Knochen fest fixiert wird?
und....wie verhindere ich denn genau, das sich die geflochtene Schnur an dem Knochen aufscheuert? Habs von PoGu nicht so ganz verstanden...

Danke


----------



## Knobbes (29. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

Gute Frage, das wüsst ich au gern.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## posengucker (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

Hi,

ich habe damals die Schnur durch ein Platikrohr laufen lassen und mit einem Korken fixiert. Meinen nächsten Knochen werde ich aber aus Gewindestangen mit Sprengringen basteln. 

Der Knochen muss fixiert werden, da sonst der Köder bis zum Grund absinkt!

lg
Pogu


----------



## the doctor (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knochenmontage*



			
				posengucker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich habe damals die Schnur durch ein Platikrohr laufen lassen und mit einem Korken fixiert. Meinen nächsten Knochen werde ich aber aus Gewindestangen mit Sprengringen basteln.
> 
> ...


Gut...Danke dir...werde mir auch mal welche basteln.....
Aber warum findest du denn Gewindestangen besser?


----------



## posengucker (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

Hallo doctor,



> Aber warum findest du denn Gewindestangen besser?



Ich denke, daß damit der Aschlag besser durchkommt.

lg
Pogu


----------



## AlexDozer (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

Hallo. Hab jets auch vor mir einen Knochen zu basteln und ihn am Wochenende gleich zu testen. Nur weis ich nicht welche Styropor-Kugeln ich nehmen soll. Ich würde gerne eine Brachse mit ca. 10-15cm dran hängen. Reichen da 6cm vom Durchmesser ??? 


mfg AlexDozer


----------



## elefant (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

Hallo
Mal ein Tip von mir zu diesem Thema: Versucht es doch einmal mit einem Mittelding von Knochen und Bojenmontage! Das ist sehr variabel und einfach zu basteln. Und der Wels (aber auch gut für Hecht) kann ohne(nennenswerten) Wiederstand Schnur nehmen. Außerdem hat man dann bei'm Drill nur den Fisch und eine kleine Pose an der Leine und nicht's behindert den Anhieb! 
Die Methode funzt gut bei schwächerer Strömung und in Seen!
Ich kann kein Foto einstellen.Aber ich denke mit der Beschreibung kommt Ihr klaar.
Die Wallerrute dient dabei nicht zur Verankerung meiner Montage(!!!) und wird nur mit einer kleinen Leuchtpose versehen,die gerade den Köder trägt(wenn der Köder nicht auftreibt und keine Strömung ist die den Köder hochdrückt,kommt auch kein Blei 'dran).Ich hänge die Pose meistens mit in den Karabiner ein,der das Vorfach trägt,weil ich meistens recht dicht an der Oberfläche angle.(Vorfachlänge bestimmt die Angeltiefe).
Dann wirft man mit einer schweren Rute,wie bei der Knochenmontage das schwere 'Ankerblei' aus und holt die 'Ankerschnur' mit der 2.Rute wieder ein.
An den Wirbel der 'Ankerschnur' kommt dann "elefant's Spezialboje"(*ggg*)!
Die besteht aus aus einem 2 bis 7m langen Schnurstück mit einer Einhängeschlaufe an einem Ende(für Karabiner der Ankerleine).Gleich danach wird ein Schwimmkörper fest montiert(das kann eine große Pose sein oder eine kleine Plastikflasache,Gummibällchen oder Styropur auf Lollistiel - Eurer Phantasie sind da keinerlei Grenzen gesetzt!).
Am anderen Ende der Schnur(Länge nach Belieben) kommt dann ein Einhängeclip - so ein Teil mit 2Stiften und Kugeln am Ende,was man als Bissanzeiger in die Rutenschnur hängen kann.
Die Hauptschnur der Wallerrute wird nun (oberhalb der kleinen Leuchtpose) in den Clip gehängt und man zieht die Montage an den Bestimmungsort...
Noch ein Tip für Perfektionisten und wenn der Clip bischen zu schwach ist: Man kann auch oberhalb der Pose,frei gleitend,ein Antitangleröhrchen montieren und den Karabiner gegen ein Sprengring (o.Ä.)tauschen und diesen dann einclippen.
Vorteile: Montage ist sehr unauffällig (Länge der Bojenschnur - kleine Köderpose) also auch gut für Hecht.
Der Fisch kann leicht Schnur nehmen(Hauptschnur gleitet durch den Sprengring oder Clip und wird bei'm Anschlag (oder auch starkem Biss) frei gegeben.
Man hat bessere Bedingungen für den Anhieb.
Nachteil: Man braucht eine Rute nur zum 'Ankern' - Kann bei Kontrollen stören,wenn der Kontrolleur das nicht glaubt und man alles einholen muß *grrrrrr* ,weil der denkt man angelt mit zu vielen Ruten...


----------



## AlexDozer (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

Danke für deine Erklärung. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht alles.


> Dann wirft man mit einer schweren Rute,wie bei der Knochenmontage das schwere 'Ankerblei' aus und holt die 'Ankerschnur' mit der 2.Rute wieder ein.



Was ich hier nicht verstehe ist wie ich mit der 2 Rute die Ankerschnur einhole |kopfkrat Kannste den Punkt bitte genauer beschreiben. Ansonsten hab ich glaub das ganze verstanden :q


----------



## elefant (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

Die 2.Rute wird etwa 5-7m entfernt und etwa in einem Winkel von 45° auf das Zielgebiet ausgerichtet aufgestellt,ihre Schnur wird vor dem Auswerfen der Ankerbleirute in deren Karabiner eingehangen.Beim Auswerfen wird dann die Schnur der 'Einholrute' mit abgezogen.Holt man dann die Schnur wieder ein(und hat die Rolle der 'Ankerbleirute dabei offen) kommt man dann wieder an den Karabiner der Schnur der Ankerrute,wo man dann die Montagen einhängen und ausbringen kann...
Puhhhh - Alles klaar?


----------



## AlexDozer (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

Jo, nachdem ich gestern noch ne Zeit lang überlegt habe wie das gehen könnte bin ich dann irgendwann von selber draufgekommen. 

Als Einhängeclip könnte man doch auch ne Wäscheklammer nehmen oder ?


mfg AlexDozer


----------



## posengucker (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

Hallo elefant,

Deine Montage klingt sehr interessant.



> Nachteil: Man braucht eine Rute nur zum 'Ankern' - Kann bei Kontrollen stören,wenn der Kontrolleur das nicht glaubt und man alles einholen muß *grrrrrr* ,weil der denkt man angelt mit zu vielen Ruten...



Wird jetzt hier bereits mit 2 Angeln gefischt (wie oft in den Lizenzen angegeben, daß das Angeln mit 2 Ruten erlaubt ist) oder gilt dies nur für Ruten mit Köder. Bin mal gespannt, wie ihr das seht. 

lg
Pogu


----------



## elefant (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Knochenmontage*

Es gibt verschiedene Clip's . Bei den Meisten kann die Schnur aber nicht frei durchlaufen. Außerdem ist es recht schwierig hin zu bekommen,daß die Montage nicht schon bei'm Ausbringen ausclipt! Da muß man probieren.... ich schätze Wäscheklammern sind evt. zu schwach.Allerdings lassen sie sich leicht "verstärken" ,indem man einen Gummiring aufwickelt.


----------

